# Fall Arrest for small operations.



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> I don't think I have ever walked a roof that I couldn't tell where every single rafter was under foot. Hell I won't walk my own roof unless I'm on a rafter, 3/8 OSB if you can believe it.


My moms house caught fire about 7 years ago. .. found out the roof was sheeted with 1/4" ply


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MattK said:


> I just sent out for a sample Hitchclip myself. With you guys having used them since January, what's the consensus? Are they a pain in the ass to get the high screws in? Do they seem like cheap steel or well built?



I haven't gotten to use them on a roof where I needed to conceal them yet. I have surfaced mounted them right over shingles on a roof that was being replaced. They are Alum, not steel.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I just went to their website and filled out their online form. Looks like a pretty neat product. Thanks for sharing guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a great thread guys but could someone move it to the safety area? Seams it would be better there.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it fits better here. This thread was more about equipment for fall arrest, not about the systems it self...IMO


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

The Hitchclip has to be screwed to a rafter...hard to find a rafter with the shingles on.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I got 5 hitch clips, haven't put em to use yet but they look well made a sleek.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

rjconstructs said:


> The Hitchclip has to be screwed to a rafter...hard to find a rafter with the shingles on.


Not really


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I ordered 4 hitchclips back the beginning of March--------- they finally arrived at my supplier this week.

We haven't used them yet- but we will be using them on Slate and Tile roofs so I don't anticipate any difficulty locating rafters, LOL.
stephen


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I installed these hitch clips today - awesome product :thumbsup:

I needed to continue working after I planned to remove the ridge mounted D ring I was tied off to.
What a perfect solution to make sure your tied off clear up to the end of the project and beyond.

Couldn't be happier

Here they are in use - check them out!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151673614402125.1073741829.257431722124&type=1

-


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got mine in the mail yesterday. I'm glad to have them in my arsenal now :thumbup:


----------

